# !!Sick Male, Cannot Stand. Legs are Locked. Need Help and Advice!!



## Lydia Schwoerer (Jan 29, 2019)

One of my older whethers has become pretty ill. I noticed him acting a little lethargic a few days ago and just dismissed it as part of the cold (we are currently experiencing -20F temperatures right now). The next day I noticed he was not getting up for food so I tried to pick him up and have him stand. He refused and it seemed like his front two legs were locked in a bent position. We moved him to a separate pen with a heating pad and his brother to keep him company. He had a low temperature of 98. He is drinking and eating and seems to have perked up a little more, but is defecating on himself and still cannot get up. We moved him into our heated shed with the heating pad to see if warming him up would help things, but he is still the same and continues to have a temperature of only 99.5. He also has a cough now and sounds very congested. When he breathes heavily, it sounds like there is fluid stuck in his throat. We are trying to do as much as we can for him at home as we are trying to avoid stressing him out any further by taking him to the vet. We are willing to do whatever. Any advice is welcome, and if you have any idea what this could be, please comment and let me know ASAP!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear your wether isn't doing well.  Based on what you are posting, having him seen by the vet would be my recommendation. 

Welcome to BYH and please keep us posted.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 29, 2019)

Sorry you've joined under these circumstances, but welcome!

Sounds as though he has a respiratory infection and is weak due to this. Will your vet prescribe you some antibiotics over the phone? (or do a farm call?...but can be expensive). Antibiotics plus anti-inflammatories can save the day.

Good luck and keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2019)

Call your vet ASAP.

Offer him some warm molasses water.
I would also give Nutri-Drench

Can you hear if his rumen is working? I'd start dosing with probios (oral) and B-complex injection.

Do you know how long he has been down? How do his legs feel? 
Can you massage his legs and gently stretch them?   

You need to talk to your vet about getting him some antibiotics, possibly banamine also.


----------



## Lydia Schwoerer (Jan 29, 2019)

UPDATE: Took him to the vet today. He ran blood work on him and everything came back normal. We still don't know what it is but vet thinks it could be something neurological. He told us to give him penicillin every 6 hours and make sure he is continuing to eat and drink. He also told us to try to encourage him to use his legs and to do our best to help him stand. Giving him another week or so and then we are going to have to consider having him put down if he is still in this state. One of our original goats so this is very hard for my family and I, but we don't like seeing him in pain and can tell he is not happy either. Thoughts and prayers very much appreciated.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 30, 2019)

Was he behaving in a 'dazed' fashion for a day or two before he became really ill. I had a ewe lamb who had (presumed) Listeria a few years back and she lost mobility after a few days, before recovering very slowly. 'Dazey' is still with us, and is a big, strong, though slightly aloof ewe now.

Best of luck and do let us know of his progress.


----------



## Lydia Schwoerer (Jan 30, 2019)

He is still not standing. We are working on making a sling for him to try to encourage him to walk and do some onysicam therapy for him. Any suggestions on encouraging him to get up and walk??


----------



## Rosetta (Jan 30, 2019)

Now, I'm not a goat expert or anything, and I am SO sorry about what's happening to your goat. Maybe try holding a treat in your hand in front of him, just above his nose. So he can smell it, but he'll have to get up to get it? Have you tried what Goat Whisperer suggested? Have you tried massaging?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2019)

Do you think it could be meningeal worm? Usually back legs are affected first but...

With low temp I would think his gut is shutting down as @Goat Whisperer  mentioned.
I may have missed this but did you have a fecal run? The symptoms of lethargy, low temp, not getting up even respiratory starting due to weakened immune, deficating while laying there - first thing would be looking for high parasitic load (different than meningeal worm).


----------



## MiniSilkys (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you considered acute laminitis? How are his feet?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Feb 24, 2019)

How is your goat?


----------

